

Ask HN: Good books on managing developers for non-developers? - andygeers

Could anybody recommend any well-written books to help a non-technical boss manage developers?<p>I'm thinking something that helps them better understand the developer mindset, sets out some of the common pitfalls (like feature creep, etc.), you get the idea.
======
laveur
The real question is why is a non-developer or someone that has no experience
with development managing developers? I would not work for a company if my
manager did not write code at one point in his career.

~~~
andygeers
In a small startup there's not always room for middle-management - we report
directly to the CEO

------
ankitml
Mythical Man month and The phoenix Project Book. Otherwise, the best is to
have faithful discussions with your lead developer.

